# Steamboat Springs Snow Conditions?



## Chaser (Apr 22, 2008)

thinking about heading over this monday or tuesday. Seems like you guys have been getiing some fluffiness.


----------



## panaboater1 (Mar 30, 2004)

the snow in Steamboat is KILLER!


----------



## striker (Aug 22, 2007)

I was not up yesturday but I heard the new snow we got is very wet and heavy. It got down to -5 last night so that wet stuff could be getting a little funky.


----------



## markinsteamboat (Apr 4, 2008)

was up this morning... Most rocks and hard pack are now gone; trees are getting deep enough. (enough to catch someone in a tree well) Sunshine, blue skies and about 6-8" freshies ~ I think its finally winter.. Yea, it was a bit heavy, not quite the 'brute' champagne, but definitely worthy..


----------

